# ~~~Will U Marry Me? ~~~



## Hilly (Jun 8, 2008)

Yo! Ok with the wedding coming up I decided to play with some makeup looks. I like a classic smokey eye and thought I would do a tut for it because I am bored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enjoy! Please any CC is awesome!

Also- I will not be wearing pigtails on my wedding day.,..maybe the wedding night- but that's for other use...Ok ill stop being a cochina now!!!

1. Bust out your Lip Prep and Prime. Don't eat it tho!






2.before you say "I Do" ask about the CASH FLOW! Rub that ish on with your fingas all over your lids.






3. Use your tendertone in Hot and Saucy on your lips to prepare for the Just Married Kiss! Muah!






4. Use Gold Mode piggie and put it all over your lids. But don't be a golddigga!






5. Use some Sweet Sienna Pigment and really work it into your crease, outer 3rd of lid and bring it  into your Gold Mode. But seriously, pack it on there!
















6. Use your 219 penci lbrush and put carbon into your outer v and outer half of your bottom lash line. 






7. Blend it all with your 275 brush.






8. Brighten up the day by using some gold mode and putting it on the inner half of your lower eye lid.






9. I am really, really into retro and art deco. Hence, my wedding dress and deco are retro inspired. So what will really emphisize that? Winged out liner! Use your 209 and blacktrack to make a skinny minnie liner line and wing that bitch out!!!!!






10. Line your waterline (though ill probably cry it off) with engraved.






11. Mascara. 






12. Use a LITTLE bit of a highlight color for just under your brow. 






13. Do your brows.  I didnt make them all crazy dark or anything because wedding pictures do come back and haunt!!!






14. Use foundation. I am using Dior Icone in the lightest one. I am really red now. oops.






15. Skunk it up with your 187 brush and use some bobbi brown shimmerbrick in Brownie.






16. Ok my man thinks I look nuts with red lips- so I am toning it down. I used Love, Henri (my HG!!!)






17. Cam whore. 






Even my cat Grover is asking why I am cam whoring? It's time for Glam Soup now!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 8, 2008)

Hilly, that's gorgeous!  Your man is one lucky fella!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 8, 2008)

That is gorgeous!  Your cat Grover is adorable!


----------



## laguayaca (Jun 8, 2008)

congrats we will both be blushing brides sooon im so excited


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 8, 2008)

So fresh and beautiful!  Crazy thing girlie...I get all blotchy on my face/chest area just like you!  Word!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 8, 2008)

This is soooo gorgeous!! Now I want Hot N Saucy!!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 8, 2008)

hilly you are gorgeous! I would marry you! hahaha


----------



## Brianne333 (Jun 9, 2008)

Love it!  It's so fresh looking and pretty, not too heavy.  Nicely done!


----------



## rbella (Jun 9, 2008)

Who's the prettiest bride to be????????? Hilly is!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VioletB (Jun 9, 2008)

GORGEOUS!!  You are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pretty!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 9, 2008)

Luvs it!!!!  How will your be for the wedding??


----------



## SuSana (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_
 wing that bitch out!!!!!
_

 
Hahahaha that was my favorite part.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 9, 2008)

I love the comments in the instuctions. Hee-larious.
Cute tut and look!


----------



## Jot (Jun 9, 2008)

such a beautiful look and a fab fun tut xxx


----------



## Bianca (Jun 9, 2008)

Very pretty and you have a cute kitty!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Jun 9, 2008)

I love it!  You're going to make a beautiful bride!  And you're hilarious at that!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 9, 2008)

beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the way you described everything too 

xxx


----------



## nunu (Jun 9, 2008)

great tutorial Hilly!!


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Jun 12, 2008)

hahaha your cute. but remember to becareful with all the glitter, dont want glitter in your eyes.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be careful with the glittery-ness hahah


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Jun 12, 2008)

lovely! <3


----------



## nyrak (Jun 15, 2008)

just gorgeous and hilarious tut!


----------



## Divinity (Jun 15, 2008)

Love the tut!  Pretty


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jun 15, 2008)

Very funny comments and lovely look!! And your cat is so cute!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 22, 2008)

Awww you're so sweet. I love reading your tut's. They always make me laugh. "Ask about the cash flow!" HAHAHA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is a gorgeous look and those lips look HAWT on you!


----------



## Nireyna (Jun 22, 2008)

i like your lip color )) 
looks great )


----------



## smellyocheese (Jun 22, 2008)

so pretty! so sparkly.


----------



## moonlit (Jun 23, 2008)

love the way u described it...


----------



## Evey (Jun 26, 2008)

that looks so pretty and natural


----------



## pichima (Jun 26, 2008)

lovely look for a lovely face!


----------



## pratbc (Jun 26, 2008)

You look so beautiful!  Would definitely look great for your wedding and I ADORE the whole Retro theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I too love your tutorials- they make me smile.
Congrats on your big day soon approaching <3


----------



## shaolinsilver (Jul 13, 2008)

so fresh  and simple.  I bought my first mac pigment ever, gold mode, after seeing you wear it so beautifully!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaolinsilver* 

 
_so fresh  and simple.  I bought my first mac pigment ever, gold mode, after seeing you wear it so beautifully!_

 
Aww thanks! You will love this piggie! It is so versatile!


----------



## ceci (Jul 30, 2008)

You are so funny and sweet~! Congrats!!


----------



## Moxy (Aug 5, 2008)

You look stunning - as always! Love your cat heehee, and i NEED Sweet Sienna pigment now. Darn how could I not notice it before.


----------



## bsquared (Nov 6, 2008)

great toot! i love it!


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 6, 2008)

So pretty! I want that l/s now!


----------

